# Sistemas Operativos



## ariel (Oct 8, 2006)

bueno seria muy bueno que agregaran foros de discucion de acerca de Sistemas Operativos, por lo menos de Win, y linux, mas especificamente para la programación


----------



## VichoT (Oct 8, 2006)

Holas.ariel. no creo que sea necesario ese tipo de temas...admito que es interesante saber como funciona tu PC por dentro..pero los conocimientos en win y en Linux que se puedan sacar de un foro o de un tutorial o lo que sea  se aplica a la electronica  hablar sobre sofware dedicado ala electronica o ala interfase del PC con la electronica...hasta de programacion de PC..llamese VB C++, Basic..que permiten manejar puertos e información que un cto electronico podria ocupar  etc.... 

Sin animos de ofender pero en la rED ya existen foros dedicador a hablar de los OS y porlo que se no tienen una seccion para ctos electronicos.

BYE!


----------



## ariel (Oct 11, 2006)

VichoT dijo:
			
		

> Sin animos de ofender pero en la rED ya existen foros dedicador a hablar de los OS y porlo que se no tienen una seccion para ctos electronicos.
> 
> BYE!


.

NO NO . . . Estas algo equivocado . . .   

No te estoy pidiendo que este se convierta en un foro de programación dejando de lado la electrónica, solo te digo que se abran temas especificos respecto al manejo de OS, por ejemplo existe un for de programacion (http://foros.solocodigo.com/index.php?act=SC&c=15), que no se ace ningun problema es tener temas como Microcontroladores, y Robotica, me refiero a eso, en estos temas se acen preguntas como ¿que ago para poner el archivo .HEX al pic?, esta pregunta resultaria un tanto irrisoria por ejemplo en este foro, tan irrisoria como si fuera a ese foro y preguntata ¿y que es un cluster?, o ¿me hablaro de programacion en grilla y que es eso?, Bueno a mi criterio personal me parce que algun tema de esta caracteristica seria bastante comodo, aunque no presisamente con el tema de OS, pero con mas temas relacionados a los OS, por ejemplo no se si alguno sabe como acceder a los puertos desde Linux, o que compiladores para Microcontroladores hay en Linux, . . . 

Bueno agradeciendo siempre la altura con la que as manejado el tema me despido Chau.


----------



## maunix (Oct 25, 2006)

*ariel*, muchos subtemas o subforos terminan surgiendo si realmente hay un interés marcado enalgún tema.

Podrías comenzar, creando un hilo de discusión sobre algún tema puntual y seguirlo varias veces.  Podrías además ordenar los diversos hilos que crees, usando siempre le mismo encabezado algo así como "SO - Windows y Linux: Mi Tema"

Donde lo que cambie siempre sea mi tema y el resto se mantenga igual.

De esa forma, si generas interés en la comunidad podrás luego sugerirle al Administrador del foro (Li-on) que haga un subforo nuevo.

Saludos


----------



## chipichape (Feb 4, 2009)

Hola. Alguien me podria dar una guia acerca de que software debo usar para empezar a programar sistemas operativos? Por ahi vi que se podia hacer con Java, pero no se si JDK o netbeans o ... ? y donde consigo un buen tutorial para este proposito? alguien ayuda porfavor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 4, 2009)

chipichape dijo:
			
		

> Hola. Alguien me podria dar una guia acerca de que software debo usar para empezar a programar sistemas operativos? Por ahi vi que se podia hacer con Java, pero no se si JDK o netbeans o ... ? y donde consigo un buen tutorial para este proposito? alguien ayuda porfavor.



Sistemas operativos en JAVA? ...estan fumando algo raro...
Ya hubo un ensayo hace muchos años, pero no es posible hacerlo solo en JAVA para los microprocesadores actuales.

Para programar un sistema operativo se usa el lenguaje C y tal vez algo de assembler.

Saludos!


----------



## chipichape (Feb 4, 2009)

Bueno perdon, alguien me dijo que se podia con Java, pero por lo visto el estaba mal informaciónrmado. Entonces, algun libro, tutorial, documento, no se, donde se de información acerca de como programar sistemas operativos, con assembler, C++ o lo que sea?


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 4, 2009)

No creas que es tan facil... un sistema operativo se puede llevar muchos meses de programacion y depende mucho del procesador que estes usando, posiblemente te sirvan estos links como guia:

http://www.arrakis.es/~jespejo/
http://hispabyte.net/foro/index.php?board=54.0
http://www.mflor.mx/materias/comp/cursoso/sisope1.htm
http://www.forosdelweb.com/f27/crear-sistema-operativo-330534/


----------



## chipichape (Feb 4, 2009)

No, yo no es que crea que es asi de facil, de hecho vamos a trabajar en eso comenzando estos dias hasta quien sabe cuando, pero solo queria alguna información util para ir arrancando, de todas maneras gracias por los links


----------



## chipichape (Mar 2, 2009)

ok, gracias por la ayuda. Actualmente me encuentro en un proyecto de una maquina virtual, es decir, se requiere hacer un compilador que me lea cierto lenguaje de programacion y lo corra como simulando un computador, mejordicho, un procesador, donde tiene que verse como varia el acumulador, como trabaja la memoria, etc, si alguien ha trabajado con ceibox para programar microcontroladores en asembler, sabe de que hablo, lo que tengo que hacer es un programa asi. si alguien se siente en capacidad de ayudarme con este proyecto, respondame para darle mas detalles.


----------

